# تصميم نظام الفوم



## AHMADBHIT (26 فبراير 2015)

محتاج معرفة تصميم نظام foam system


----------



## ahmaed89 (8 أبريل 2015)

متابع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 أبريل 2015)

أخي الكريم:
الأخ الفاضل: م.رياض النجار قام بمجهود كبير بترجمة بعض نشرات NFPA ومنها :

NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems 
ستجد فيها بعض المعلومات التصميمية المطلوبة:
الموسوعة على الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t464859.html

​


----------

